# OTA antenna not sure where to get anymore everything went out of business.



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

Had a privately owned warehouse in town that stocked almost everything needed for TV and audio.

He retired and closed the business, no one wanted to buy it.

He stock multiple antennas, earthquake speakers for in home or outdoor, vextra coax and cat5/6, HDMI splitters about anything you needed for tv or audio.

In a pinch i could get an antenna at menards but nowadays they are out of stock before they hit the shelf. Looking for the old school large antenna for like 40 miles out. All these store selling junk nowadays and gimics.

Where are you guys going? My HighDef forum is no longer that had huge amount of info on OTA, everything going to **** in this world.

Even perfect vision doesnt carry anything anymore.....


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

How much antenna do you want? Amazon has a bunch of them.









Amazon.com: HD8200A Long Range VHF/UHF Outdoor HDTV Antenna - 65+ Mile Range : Everything Else


Buy HD8200A Long Range VHF/UHF Outdoor HDTV Antenna - 65+ Mile Range: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

I browed amazon, but found alot of junk. The one menards has a 36 element RCA branded one. 80 miles away. not bad at $65 Most im finding are in the $180 range which is rediculous. They also dont have the 40 element either, its $119

I know solid signal jacks them up by $40, they used to get all there stuff from perfect vision. Theres just no one left anymore i guess........

990 mile antenna LOL ok whatever


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

JodeanSS said:


> I browed amazon, but found alot of junk. The one menards has a 36 element RCA branded one. 80 miles away. not bad at $65 Most im finding are in the $180 range which is rediculous. They also dont have the 40 element either, its $119
> 
> I know solid signal jacks them up by $40, they used to get all there stuff from perfect vision. Theres just no one left anymore i guess........
> 
> 990 mile antenna LOL ok whatever


Are you rating Winegard antennas as "junk"? It seems your problem isn't finding antennas, it's finding them at a price you're willing to pay...


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

NYDutch said:


> Are you rating Winegard antennas as "junk"? It seems your problem isn't finding antennas, it's finding them at a price you're willing to pay...


junk claims 990 miles....... all over amazon....

this looks like it might work, click the amazon link and get bogus antenna....








Digital TV Antenna High Gain HDTV DVBT/DVBT2 470MHz-860MHz Outdoor Amplified • $51.99


DIGITAL TV ANTENNA High Gain HDTV DVBT/DVBT2 470MHz-860MHz Outdoor Amplified - $51.99. FOR SALE! 1 x TV Antenna. The design of the folding oscillator, eleven unit and V reflector has a strong directional, wide frequency band, high gain, and good flatness. The printing plate impedance matching...




picclick.com













Gesobyte Amplified HD Digital TV Antenna Long 250 Miles Range - Support 4K 1080p Fire tv Stick and All Older TV's - Indoor Smart Switch Amplifier Signal Booster - 18ft Coax HDTV Cable/AC Adapter: Amazon.com Electronics


Gesobyte Amplified HD Digital TV Antenna Long 250 Miles Range - Support 4K 1080p Fire tv Stick and All Older TV's - Indoor Smart Switch Amplifier Signal Booster - 18ft Coax HDTV Cable/AC Adapter



www.amazon.com





WTF


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

i wish you could punch people through the internet......5000 miles!!!!









HDTV Antenna 5000 Mile Range 4K Indoor Durable Digital Aerial Signal Amplifier | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HDTV Antenna 5000 Mile Range 4K Indoor Durable Digital Aerial Signal Amplifier at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

i really wanna see the damn thing when i buy it....


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Solidsignal does not sell junk. They will provide free telephone support too. And they take things back, If you feel its too expensive, then don't expect support from lower priced companies. Good support requires good margins.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JodeanSS said:


> Looking for the old school large antenna for like 40 miles out.


You're looking for something that you probably don't need.

At 40 miles, you can typically get away with a two-bay UHF antenna.

How about we figure out what you really need?

Go to rabbitears.info and use the Signal Search Map Tool to see what's out there. Once you've figured out that you (probably) don't have any VHF stations to fuss over, you can purge the urge to find a big Yagi-Uda antenna from your mind once and for all.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I picked up one of these a few years ago. It has been rock solid and I love the fact it doesn't look like an antenna. Also with our high winds here I don't have to worry about elements breaking off!









Amazon.com: Televes DiNova Boss Mix UHF/VHF HDTV Antenna w/LTE Filter (144282) : Electronics


Buy Televes DiNova Boss Mix UHF/VHF HDTV Antenna w/LTE Filter (144282): TV Antennas - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

NR4P said:


> Solidsignal does not sell junk. They will provide free telephone support too. And they take things back, If you feel its too expensive, then don't expect support from lower priced companies. Good support requires good margins.


I never said they sell junk. I was searching amazon, and this other bs site. I did find a pretty good deal at solid signal. But i already bid the antenna expecting menards to be in stock again.....nope....


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

Phil T said:


> I picked up one of these a few years ago. It has been rock solid and I love the fact it doesn't look like an antenna. Also with our high winds here I don't have to worry about elements breaking off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an RV antenna, how far out are you using it? Havent looked into this lte block thing, is that necessary?


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

harsh said:


> You're looking for something that you probably don't need.
> 
> At 40 miles, you can typically get away with a two-bay UHF antenna.
> 
> ...


I dont know how the digital numbers work, how do you know if they are vhf? is it still 2 to 13?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

They show it rated for 60 miles. I live about 20 miles from the towers (Lookout Mountain) but also get signals from 40 miles away with no breakups. A splitter/amplifier comes with it but I am not using it. I just plugged the coax line into the old CommScope cable splitter and I am feeding a Tivo Bolt and two minis, plus two TV's with OTA signals.









Televes Dinova Boss Mix UHF/VHF Outdoor HD TV Antenna (144282)


The Televes Dinova Boss Mix gets TV signals from up to 60 miles. Its compact design is perfect for HOAs, condos and apartments.... Shop Solid Signal!




www.solidsignal.com


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JodeanSS said:


> I dont know how the digital numbers work, how do you know if they are vhf? is it still 2 to 13?


The RF channel is the one in parentheses. You have three VHF channels but two of them are within 30 miles.

The bigger issue is that most of the stations are coming from around 38 degrees but a few (particularly PBS) hail from 137.


----------



## wfs455 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have an old UHF/VHF antenna on my rooftop since I bought this house 50 years ago. I get an excellent OTA reception from KOCE, channel 50, with its transmitter 38 miles away. And the antenna is pointed towards Mt. Wilson, where most local TV stations have their transmitters.


----------



## TXDXer (Apr 27, 2008)

JodeanSS said:


> I browed amazon, but found alot of junk. The one menards has a 36 element RCA branded one. 80 miles away. not bad at $65 Most im finding are in the $180 range which is rediculous. They also dont have the 40 element either, its $119
> 
> I know solid signal jacks them up by $40, they used to get all there stuff from perfect vision. Theres just no one left anymore i guess........
> 
> 990 mile antenna LOL ok whatever


I echo the thoughts about Solid Signal jacking up the prices by about $40. I was about to replace my attic-mounted 30-year-old antenna with a new "40 mile" (estimate 24-element) antenna and mount it outside, then noted the prices had all gone UP. I wouldn't have one of the ugly tiny models that say "100 mile range", as that's BS. Guess I'll stick with the old girl in the attic.


----------



## wfs455 (Dec 15, 2021)

My 50+-year-old rooftop antenna still pulls in all the local stations within 40 miles. I've also got it hooked up to my FM stereo radio as these signals are just above Channel 6. The only change I made about 20 years ago was replacing the duplex lead with a coax lead. I'm too old to climb on the roof anymore.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

Winegard antennas are not junk. I have two. One is pointed toward Detroit, and the other is aimed at Toledo. I receive 80+ channels. That being said, they were recently removed so the roof could be replaced. I'm not as young as I was when they were originally put up, so I had to pay someone to do that for me. I spoke with two different companies who install antennas, but neither was interested in doing that for me. I ended reaching out to a handyman on Angi, who showed up within the hour, had it installed in another hour,, and didn't empty out my wallet in the process.


----------



## jbrantley130 (Aug 3, 2014)

Just go on Amazon and get you any of the channel master 70-100 mile rated antennas. They're the best in the business. They've been around for decades and there's a reason why they've been around this long... It's been they make quality products and have awesome customer service. I don't know why you're complaining so much about how you can't find any antennas for sale that aren't "junk". Channel Master, Antennas Direct and Winegard all make high quality antennas. Also, look up the YouTube channel "Antenna Man". He's a certified antenna installer and has hundreds of videos rating different antennas and other products related to this subject. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jbrantley130 said:


> He's a certified antenna installer and has hundreds of videos rating different antennas and other products related to this subject.


I think you'll find that there is no such thing as a certified OTA antenna installer. Some may have the required licenses (typically a class of Low/Limited Voltage Electrician) but that isn't the same thing.

Oregon requires Limited Energy Technician Class A certification (there used to be a specific license for OTA antennas) in conjunction with a contractor's license. The qualifications for the LEA license are:









Pennsylvania doesn't have a statewide licensing program so licensing (if required) is up to the jurisdiction that the work is being performed in (there are 2,500 jurisdictions).


----------

